# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Meeting

## Belibem

Τι θα λέγατε για ένα meeting την Κυριακή λίγο πριν απο τη Γενική Συνέλευση στο σύλλογο? Είναι αρκετά ΒΑΣΙΚΑ θέματα που πρέπει να συζητηθουν αλλιώς θα μείνουμε μάλλον στα λόγια  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ΟΚ

----------


## dti

Τί ώρα δηλαδή;

----------


## socrates

Εγώ λέω να έχουμε μαζί μας και ένα κειμενακι έτοιμο  :: 

Ή τουλάχιστόν τον σκελετό από τα 2-3 επόμενα άρθρα μας!

----------


## elkos

τι ώρα Σάββατο δουλέυω βράδυ  ::

----------


## Belibem

Σύμφωνα με την πρόσκληση η ΓΣ "θα γίνει στις 05 Φεβρουαρίου 2006, ημέρα Κυριακή , και ώρα 11:00 πμ στην οδό Αμερικής 17, Αθήνα"

Εμείς θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε εκεί απο τις 10:00 (ποτέ δεν ξεκινάει η ΓΣ ακριβώς οπότε θα έχουμε περίπου 2 ώρες).

Εναλλακτικά μπορούμε να πούμε μετά την ΓΣ αν και δε θα το προτιμούσα διότι δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πότε θα τελιώσει.
Ακόμα προσωπικά δεν μπορώ άλλη μερα διότι είμαι σε εξεταστική περίοδο  ::

----------


## Belibem

Τελικά πόσοι μπορούν για αύριο πρωί??

----------


## elkos

> Τελικά πόσοι μπορούν για αύριο πρωί??


εγώ όχι σίγουρα δουλεύω απόψε και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να έρθω μετά την δουλειά (να κοιμηθώ και λίγο)

----------


## GeoSava

Δυστυχώς και εγώ μάλλον δύσκολο το βλέπω να είμαι εκεί αύριο πρωί αφού λόγο υποχρεώσεων θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών μέχρι αργά το απόγευμα.
 ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

Σορρυ παιδιά και γω μολις γύρισα απο Θεσσαλονίκη. 
Τι λέτε για τέλος της εβδομάδας νέα συνάντηση?

----------

